# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Thanh lý một số đồ linh tinh  không dùng đến

## ntd1081

*Em dư một số đồ, cân thanh lý cho rộng nhà cho bác nào có nhu cầu.
Lh: Dương
Đt: o98 53o 8899 (Zalo)
Đc: 148 đường Ngọc Hồi, Hà Nội.
Giờ hành chính: Đại học Thăng Long, đường Nguyễn Xiển, Hoàng Mai, HN
Stk: 11120138727014 ngân hàng Techcombank Hà Nội. Chủ tk: Nguyen Tien Duong
*


+ ROCKWELL SAMSUNG SERVO DRIVER +  MOTOR  tháo tủ, đỡ từ dây truyền thanh lý. Đủ dây cable, bao test quay đầu.
Bộ 100W, giá 1,2 triệu/ bộ (fixed). 


Đính kèm 44125Đính kèm 44126

+ Cái Step motor Keyence QS-M60 như hình đẹp như mới . Giá 300k
Đính kèm 48107


+ Nguồn 24vdc 150va, biến thế cách ly EU
Giá thanh lý 400k.





+ Mitsubishi Q80BD-J71LP21-25 PCI to Optical MELSECNET/H & /10 Interface Board, 
kết nối PC với PLC dòng Qxx qua cáp quang
Hàng tháo máy, còn mới, bao sống. 




Thanh lý 300 nghìn.

+ Biến áp cách ly 3 pha - 220v (delta) ra 3 pha 200V + N (star). Công suất 2kVA
Cái này tháo từ máy CNC ra, cấp nguồn servo thì phải. Phù hợp với bác nào có nguồn 3 pha tự ngẫu 380V/ 200 - 220V.
Em có 2 bộ, có vỏ  nguyên bản như hình (Ký hiệu trên vỏ hơi dị, cái này em không lý giải được !), nặng 23,5 kg/ bộ

Giá thanh lý lỗ chổng vó 1tr/ bộ. Lấy cả 02 bộ thì 1.8 triệu.

Đính kèm 46950Đính kèm 46952


+ Cảm biến vùng an toàn Autonics BW20-08, thanh dài 20cm, xem hình đính kèm. Giá 400 nghìn/ bộ (2 thanh)



Cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin!

----------

lehoongf

----------


## BKH

> *Em dư một số đồ, cân thanh lý cho rộng nhà cho bác nào có nhu cầu.
> Lh: Dương
> Đt: o98 53o 8899 (Zalo)
> Đc: 148 đường Ngọc Hồi, Hà Nội.
> Stk: 11120138727014 ngân hàng Techcombank Hà Nội. Chủ tk: Nguyen Tien Duong
> *
> 
> E gạch 1 cái nha bác
> Cáp điều khiển không lưới 3C x 0.75mm² (Loại 2)
> ...


 E gạch 1 cái bơm tạo chân không nha bác

----------


## ali35

+ Mấy bộ bơm tạo chân không bằng khí nén của Hàn Quốc SOLVAC Vacuum pumps VXP10. Có 3 bộ
Giá 200k/ chiếc; 500k/3 chiếc

Đính kèm 44124
Đính kèm 44130[/QUOTE]

he he còn 2 cái bơm chân không bác chủ để mình 350k nhá,lát sms cho bác a

----------


## ntd1081

Ok. Hai cái còn lại không có cái đồng hồ nhé bác

----------


## Nam CNC

spindle chưa có giá hả chủ thớt , em quan tâm đây.

----------


## Thai Khang

Cho cái giá spindle nha bác chủ.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bác này bán bên wed điện giá cao nên chắc ế rồi qua đây giảm giá.haha

----------


## ntd1081

> Bác này bán bên wed điện giá cao nên chắc ế rồi qua đây giảm giá.haha


Hi, em nói thật là lúc em mua bị cao ạ, ai bán rẻ hơn em em sẽ hạ tiếp nhé. Chật nhà thì giải tán thôi. 
Em bán kiểu giao lưu là chính, thà mất tiền chứ không để mất uy tín, có gì sai mong các sếp chỉ giáo ạ.


Spindle giá 2,5tr nhé các bác, em bán hộ thôi nên không bao test gì hết. Em chỉ đảm bảo không bị rơ, lắc hay kẹt cơ thôi nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

giờ không bao test giống mua mù ngoài bãi , nếu bác chủ áp tai vào có nghe tiếng bạc đạn quay còn ngon không , có lục cục không ? nếu bạc còn ngon em xin trả giá mua sống chết có số giá 2tr ,được em mua luôn

----------


## chetaocnc

như đã thõa thuận với bác em gạch con spindle 2 bữa nữa công tác về bác kt gửi em nhé! davidhoai

----------

ntd1081

----------


## ntd1081

Ok bác. Em dọn thêm một số đồ nữa, bác nào cần ới em nhé.

----------


## emptyhb

Bác chủ có cho test bằng đồng hồ nên em xuống lấy xong rồi các bác ạ

----------


## ntd1081

Em update thêm biến tần E720 0.75k

----------


## garynguyen

Fix mạnh biến tần đi bác

----------


## minhkhuehd

Fix cho em cái biến tần bác ơi? Vì bác không để giá công khai nên gửi cho em vào zalo 0913283137 nhé bác!
Mà cái hình bên sao mờ thế? em đọc căng mắt ra mà không nhận biết được em nó vào 220 1pha hay 3 pha?

----------


## saudau

Bộ hút chân không bằng khí nén còn ko bác chủ? Sao ko thấy hình bác ơi.

----------


## ntd1081

Em bán rồi ạ.

----------


## ntd1081

Em cập nhật thêm Mitsu servo MR-J3- 40B

----------


## ntd1081

Em cập nhật thêm PLC mitsu dòng A

----------


## ntd1081

PLC Mitsu dòng A đã có gạch ạ

----------


## ntd1081

Em cập nhật thêm ạ

----------


## nhatson

con DP101 này giá bao nhiêu ah?

b.r

----------


## ntd1081

con DP101 này giá bao nhiêu ah?

b.r[/QUOTE]

Dạ em hết hàng rồi ạ

----------


## ntd1081

Em cập nhật thêm Van bi điều khiển bằng khí nén của Nhật

----------


## ali35

> Em cập nhật thêm Van bi điều khiển bằng khí nén của Nhật


Mình đang ký cặp van bi nhé,qua lễ mới chuyển tiền cho bác chủ,khác ngân hàng nên sẽ chậm chút nhé,(hì lần này bác chủ đừng nhầm nhá,cái này em thực sự cần nhưng ko gấp ạ)

----------


## ntd1081

> Mình đang ký cặp van bi nhé,qua lễ mới chuyển tiền cho bác chủ,khác ngân hàng nên sẽ chậm chút nhé,(hì lần này bác chủ đừng nhầm nhá,cái này em thực sự cần nhưng ko gấp ạ)


Ok sếp. Em có 3 cặp nhé

----------


## mactech

Còn 2 cặp van bi inox em lấy nhé?

----------


## ali35

> Ok sếp. Em có 3 cặp nhé


mình chuyển xèng cho bác rùi,khác hệ thống ngân hàng nên lúc nào có bác báo mình nhé,ko biết cái điện thoại rớt đâu nên ngày mai em off,để kiếm lại dưới xưởng or đi làm lại sim bác ạ

----------


## ntd1081

> mình chuyển xèng cho bác rùi,khác hệ thống ngân hàng nên lúc nào có bác báo mình nhé,ko biết cái điện thoại rớt đâu nên ngày mai em off,để kiếm lại dưới xưởng or đi làm lại sim bác ạ


Đã ship Vietel cho Ms Nga bác nhé,

----------


## ntd1081

Em đã bán servo MJ-3-40B. .............

----------


## ntd1081

Em cập nhật thêm YASKAWA SERVOPACK DRIVER SGDV-120A05A

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em cập nhật thêm YASKAWA SERVOPACK DRIVER SGDV-120A05A


1tr nhé, về ngâm xem cứu dc ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## mactech

Con yaskawa này dk động cơ lai nờ motor, hôm nọ bác Hung-rau bán mấy bộ x cũng chạy linear mô tổ, đã bác nào mổ xem mã gì chưa ạ? Biết đâu ...

----------


## terminaterx300

> Con yaskawa này dk động cơ lai nờ motor, hôm nọ bác Hung-rau bán mấy bộ x cũng chạy linear mô tổ, đã bác nào mổ xem mã gì chưa ạ? Biết đâu ...


ahihi, bik đâu lượm dc bí kíp hả, tin buồn là đừng hy vọng, ahihi  :Wink:

----------


## ntd1081

Em cập nhật thêm mấy món linh tinh ở trang 1, mong các bác ủng hộ

----------


## ntd1081

Lại về thêm mấy cặp van bi điều khiển bằng khí nén cho sếp nào cần.
 Vui lòng xem cập nhật đầu trang 1.

----------


## ntd1081

Em cập nhật một số đồ trang 1

----------


## ntd1081

Cập nhật một số món linh tinh ở trang 1

----------


## ntd1081

Cập nhật một số món linh tinh ở trang 1

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ali35

> Cập nhật một số món linh tinh ở trang 1
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den


gạch mớ nút nhấn nha bác,mai sms cho bác nhé

----------


## ntd1081

> gạch mớ nút nhấn nha bác,mai sms cho bác nhé


ok bác .........

----------

ali35

----------


## waranty

> *Em dư một số đồ, cân thanh lý cho rộng nhà cho bác nào có nhu cầu.
> Lh: Dương
> Đt: o98 53o 8899 (Zalo)
> Đc: 148 đường Ngọc Hồi, Hà Nội.
> Giờ hành chính: Đại học Thăng Long, đường Nguyễn Xiển, Hoàng Mai, HN
> Stk: 11120138727014 ngân hàng Techcombank Hà Nội. Chủ tk: Nguyen Tien Duong
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Bạn cho mình hỏi cái bộ servo này nếu mình dùng arduino điều khiển nó thì có được ko nhỉ? Đang có việc cần dùng đến mà dân ko chuyên nên chưa biết làm sao để cho nó chạy theo ý được. Nhu cầu của mình thì rất đơn giản thôi: khi có lệnh điều khiển thì cho nó chạy (1 chiều quay) với số vòng quy định => dừng lại chờ lệnh điều khiển để lặp lại chu trình.

----------


## kimtuan20021989

bạn tải bao nhiêu kg mà dùng đến servo

----------


## waranty

> bạn tải bao nhiêu kg mà dùng đến servo


Tải nặng thì khoảng 50kg nhưng là tròn và có vòng bi đỡ rồi,  chỉ quay trơn thôi và servo còn qua hộp giảm tốc nữa bác ạ. Em ko phải dân trong nghề nên chỉ biết ướm rồi thử thôi chứ ko có cách nào tính toán được.

----------


## aiemphuong

cho 500 hình để ae hình dung rùi giúp mỡi mới dễ ạ

----------


## ntd1081

Em cũng đang lọ mọ nghiên cứu món servo này, bác nêu rõ mục đích sử dụng để nghiên cứu hay ứng dụng thực tế, đưa ra đề bài rõ ràng cho mấy bác có kinh nghiệm tư vấn phương án tối ưu. Em n nghĩ không nhất thiết phải servo vì nó sẽ phức tạp hóa vấn đề lên nhiều đó.

----------


## aiemphuong

kết thúc ở đây đi, bác wa bên mục giải đáp thắc mắc để ae tiện giúp, ở đây khó giúp vì dg trong tiệm tạp hóa của ng ta ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## ali35

van bi khi nén còn ko bác,còn thì e gạch 2 cái nhé,thứ 2 mới chuyển tiền cho bác được,bác giữ hàng dùm ạ

----------


## ntd1081

Ok bác ali35.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

Lên cho sếp nào cần, free ship biến áp 3 phase luôn

----------


## emptyhb

Em không biết biến áp 3pha mà mình chỉnh dùng điện thường liệu có đạt công xuất 2kva không?

----------


## ntd1081

Biến áp ba pha thì phải cấp nguồn  điện 3 pha cho nó ạ

----------


## ntd1081

Cập nhật, lên cho sếp nào cần ......

----------


## ntd1081

Em cập nhật một số thứ ở trang 1
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## Diyodira

> Em cập nhật một số thứ ở trang 1
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den


driver autonics md5hf28 còn không bạn?

----------


## ntd1081

Em không bán driver autonics md5hf28 nữa các bác nhé.

----------


## ntd1081

Cáp servo mitsu dài khoảng 4m, một sợi nguồn, một sợi encoder có đủ giắc. 200k/bộ

----------


## ntd1081

Cáp servo mitsu dài khoảng 4m, một sợi nguồn, một sợi encoder có đủ giắc. 200k/bộ

Cáp servo đã có trở lại

----------


## ntd1081

Van bi khí nén hàn quốc còn đã hết. Chỉ còn van kitz Nhật

----------


## ntd1081

mytutoyo 2046s (0.01x10mm) giá 300k/ cái
Mua cả mớ 9 cái  1.9 triệu



http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## thuyetnq

> + Van bi inox điều khiển khí nén cỡ lớn của HQ, đẹp long lanh
> Giá 450 nghìn/ 1 chiếc. Chiếc có báo trạng thái đóng mở là van 1/2, các chiếc còn lại là 3/4


 Có val 1/2 mà bác không báo em  :Frown:  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## ntd1081

Em không để ý kích cỡ, nó là cái dính bẩn hôm nọ trong hình em gửi bác.

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## ntd1081

Em cập nhật lại tình trạng hàng
+ Cáp servo Mitsubishi J3; J4 đã có trở lại, 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

Em cập nhật lại tình trạng hàng
+ Cáp servo Mitsubishi J3; J4 đã có trở lại, 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

Cập nhật lại các mặt hàng ở trang 1
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...817#post125817
Cảm ơn các bác đã ghé xem

----------


## phuocviet346

Jack 3M loại 20 pin còn không bác

----------


## ntd1081

Tin còn là hàng còn bác ạ. Em có nhiều, hình thức đẹp hơn hình chụp, chưa vệ sinh sạch

----------


## ntd1081

Cuối tuần đẩy lên cho sếp nào cần
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den
Cảm ơn các bác đã ghé xem

----------


## ntd1081

Em cập nhật thêm 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den
]

----------


## ntd1081

Lên cho sếp nào cần .....................

----------


## vanlam1102

Bác còn bộ giắc cắm cho Servo Mitsubishi J3 không, để lại em 2 bộ với.

----------


## ntd1081

> Bác còn bộ giắc cắm cho Servo Mitsubishi J3 không, để lại em 2 bộ với.



Em còn. Ok bác

----------


## ntd1081

Chúc các bác cuối tuần vui vẻ!
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

+ Đồng hMytutoyo hiển thị số, mất mặt che ngoài, còn mới và hoạt động chính xác,  dùng bình thường. Giá 500k/ cái

Đính kèm 48891

+ http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

Em cập nhật lại ........

----------


## ntd1081

> + Đồng hMytutoyo hiển thị số, mất mặt che ngoài, còn mới và hoạt động chính xác,  dùng bình thường. Giá 500k/ cái
> 
> Đính kèm 48891
> 
> + http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den


Đồng hồ digital còn 1 cái. Các thứ em để ở trang 1

----------


## MetXi

Mấy con servo Samsung có chạy được xung chiều ko bác chủ ơi

----------


## ntd1081

PUL/DIR signal, bác tra catalog có hết.

----------


## ntd1081

Đã bán hết đồng hồ  Mytutoyo hiển thị số, còn mấy cái đồng hồ cơ, em thanh lý nốt giá 200k/ cái

----------


## ntd1081

Chúc cả nhà cuối tuần vui vẻ.
Các bác xem hàng trang 1

----------


## ntd1081

Tiếp tục thanh lý những gì còn lại 2017
Các bác xem đầu trang 1
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## đính85

bác gửi cho e thiếu jack cắm UVW ra motor

----------


## ntd1081

+ Đồng hồ kỹ thuật số ba pha, hình thức như hình


http://www.rootech.com/eng/PDF/Produ...ish_150227.pdf (Trang 40)

 Đã bán


Ngoài ra còn nhiều mặt hàng khác các bác xem ở đầu trang 1
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

Động cơ mitsu 200W + hộp số đã bán

----------


## ntd1081

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

+ Van Kitz C2, van bi inox, điều khiển bằng khí nén của Nhật, đường size lớn, khoảng 2" 
. Tình trạng là hàng bảo trì, chưa dùng quăng bán, hình thức như hình.

+ Đầu hiển thị cân CAS CI-605a;Made in Korea. Tình trạng là hàng bảo trì, chưa dùng quăng bán, hình thức như hình
Đã test về cơ bản ngon lành. 


http://www.cas-vietnam.com/2015/09/dau-can-ci-600a.html


Ngoài ra còn nhiều mặt hàng khác các bác xem ở đầu trang 1
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

+ Van Kitz C2, van bi inox, điều khiển bằng khí nén của Nhật, đường size lớn, khoảng 2" 
. Tình trạng là hàng bảo trì, chưa dùng quăng bán, hình thức như hình. [B]Thanh lý 800k


+ Đầu hiển thị cân CAS CI-605a;Made in Korea. Tình trạng là hàng bảo trì, chưa dùng quăng bán, hình thức như hình
Đã test về cơ bản ngon lành. 
*Thanh lý giá 2.5 triệu/ bộ*  (bằng 1/5 giá mới thì phải)   

http://www.cas-vietnam.com/2015/09/dau-can-ci-600a.html


Ngoài ra còn nhiều mặt hàng khác các bác xem ở đầu trang 1
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

+Điện trở xả iwaki 500w 25ohm 


Đã bán

----------


## ntd1081

+ Van Kitz C2, van bi inox, điều khiển bằng khí nén của Nhật, đường size lớn, khoảng 2" 



+ Đầu hiển thị cân CAS CI-605a;Made in Korea. Tình trạng là hàng bảo trì, chưa dùng quăng bán, hình thức như hình
Đã test về cơ bản ngon lành. 


Ngoài ra còn nhiều mặt hàng khác các bác xem ở đầu trang 1
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Trở xả shipcode ko bạn it quá cũng ngại đi chuyển

----------


## đính85

cảm ơn bác chủ. bác rất nhiệt tình

----------


## ntd1081

Tất cả tin đầu trang hoặc cuối trang có hình là còn hàng
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## hlphuocson

Chào anh,
Anh cho em đặt "+ Đầu hiển thị cân cầm tay BONGSHIN BS-32 - Korea" nhé.

----------


## ntd1081

> Chào anh,
> Anh cho em đặt "+ Đầu hiển thị cân cầm tay BONGSHIN BS-32 - Korea" nhé.


Ok bác ...........

----------


## ntd1081

+ Mớ mini ac servo motor như hình, quay tay rất êm, hai cái mitsu bị đứt dây như hình. Thanh lý 500k



+ Đầu hiển thị cân cầm tay  BONGSHIN BS-32 - Korea

Hàng đã qua sử dụng, còn mới, hình thức như hình. Hoạt động bình thường.
Sử dụng 4 pin AA hoặc adaptor 9v
ĐÃ BÁN


+ Máy biến áp nạp Acccu 14vac, dây đồng dẹt, nặng 14kg, quấn kỹ
Thanh lý 900k


+ Van Kitz C2, van bi inox, điều khiển bằng khí nén của Nhật, đường size lớn, khoảng 2" 
. Tình trạng là hàng bảo trì, chưa dùng quăng bán, hình thức như hình. [B]Thanh lý 600k


+ Đầu hiển thị cân CAS CI-605a;Made in Korea. Tình trạng là hàng bảo trì, chưa dùng quăng bán, hình thức như hình
Đã test về cơ bản ngon lành. Thích hợp làm trạm cân vi tính
*Thanh lý rẻ giá 2triệu/ bộ*  


Ngoài ra còn các đồ khác ở đầu trang 1. Tất cả tin đầu trang hoặc cuối trang có hình là còn hàng

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

+ Mớ mini ac servo motor như hình, quay tay rất êm, hai cái mitsu bị đứt dây như hình. Thanh lý 500k


+ Máy biến áp nạp Acccu 14vac, dây đồng dẹt, nặng 14kg, quấn kỹ
Thanh lý 900k


+ Van Kitz C2, van bi inox, điều khiển bằng khí nén của Nhật, đường size lớn, khoảng 2" 
. Tình trạng là hàng bảo trì, chưa dùng quăng bán, hình thức như hình. [B]Thanh lý 600k


+ Đầu hiển thị cân CAS CI-605a;Made in Korea. Tình trạng là hàng bảo trì, chưa dùng quăng bán, hình thức như hình
Đã test về cơ bản ngon lành. Thích hợp làm trạm cân vi tính
*Thanh lý rẻ giá 2triệu/ bộ*  


*+ Cảm biến áp suất chân không SMC em có một mớ, hàng đẹp, không có thời gian chụp hình, bác nào cần ới em*

Ngoài ra còn các đồ khác ở đầu trang 1. Tất cả tin đầu trang hoặc cuối trang có hình là còn hàng
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## đính85

cảm ơn bác chủ đã tặng sợi cáp. khi nào test sẽ alo cho bác

----------


## ntd1081

..................................................  ........................................
....

----------


## huyquynhbk

oánh dấu đồng hồ so, đang có ý định chế cục so dao.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ntd1081

Chúc các bác năm mới 2018 sức khỏe, hạnh phúc, vạn sự như ý!

----------


## ntd1081

..................................................  ........................................
....

----------


## ntd1081

..................................................  ........................................
....

----------


## ntd1081

Thanh lý đầu cân chuẩn công nghiệp CAS-1580A, hàng đã sử dụng còn mới

Thông số kỹ thuật :
Từ 5Kg đến 100Tấn
Thông tin sản phẩm :
FEATURES
- Watch-Dog circuitry (System restoration)
- Weight Back - up
(Weight memory at sudden power failure)
- External input 2 relay (CI-1580A only)
- External output 4 relay (CI-1580A only)
- RS-232C
- Applications : Testing devices, Platform scale

OPTION
- RS485

Tham khảo
http://www.cas-vn.net/CAN-DIEN-TU/14...-CI-1580A.html

Thanh lý fix đã bán

----------


## ntd1081

+ Một số giắc hàn quốc đẹp như mới


Size lớn 100k/ chiếc
Size nhỏ hơn, 5 chân  50k/ chiếc

+ Lọc khí nén SMC size to  như hình 300k cả cụm 
Đính kèm 54027
Đính kèm 54028

----------


## ntd1081

Chúc cả nhà năm mới sức khỏe, hạnh phúc, may mắn, phát tài!

----------


## ntd1081

+ Hai cái mitsu 50w bị đứt dây như hình. Thanh lý 300k

Đính kèm 53121


+ Máy biến áp nạp Acccu 14vac, dây đồng dẹt, nặng 14kg, quấn kỹ
Thanh lý 900k


+ Van Kitz C2, van bi inox, điều khiển bằng khí nén của Nhật, đường size lớn, khoảng 2" 
. Tình trạng là hàng bảo trì, chưa dùng quăng bán, hình thức như hình. [B]Thanh lý 600k


+ Đầu hiển thị cân CAS CI-605a;Made in Korea. Tình trạng là hàng bảo trì, chưa dùng quăng bán, hình thức như hình
Đã test về cơ bản ngon lành. Thích hợp làm trạm cân vi tính
*Thanh lý rẻ giá fix 1.5 triệu/ bộ*  
http://www.cas-vietnam.com/2015/09/dau-can-ci-600a.html

*+ Cảm biến áp suất chân không SMC em có một mớ, hàng đẹp, không có thời gian chụp hình, bác nào cần ới em*

Ngoài ra còn các đồ khác ở đầu trang 1. Tất cả tin đầu trang 1 hoặc trang cuối  có hình là còn hàng
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...khong-dung-den

----------


## ntd1081

Lên cho sếp nào quan tâm ........................

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Còn cáp j3 ko anh Dương ? Để em 1 bộ

----------


## ntd1081

> Còn cáp j3 ko anh Dương ? Để em 1 bộ


Hết rồi bác

----------


## ntd1081

*Em dư một số đồ, cân thanh lý cho rộng nhà cho bác nào có nhu cầu.
Lh: Dương
Đt: o98 53o 8899 (Zalo)
Đc: 148 đường Ngọc Hồi, Hà Nội.
Giờ hành chính: Đại học Thăng Long, đường Nguyễn Xiển, Hoàng Mai, HN
Stk: 11120138727014 ngân hàng Techcombank Hà Nội. Chủ tk: Nguyen Tien Duong
*

----------


## ntd1081

..................................................  .........................

----------


## ntd1081

..................................................  ..

----------


## ntd1081

Cảm biến áp suất khí nén 100 nghìn vnd/chiếc

----------


## ntd1081

ROCKWELL SAMSUNG SERVO DRIVER + MOTOR tháo tủ, đỡ từ dây truyền thanh lý. Đủ các đầu giắc, bao test quay đầu.
Bộ 100W, giá 1,2 triệu/ bộ (fixed). Còn 5 bộ. 

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...#ixzz5Bh6I9yIn

----------


## ntd1081

Lên cho sếp nào cần ..................................................  ..................

----------


## ntd1081

Lâu lâu em lại up cho các bác nhớ đến em .................

----------


## ntd1081

> + Hai cái mitsu 50w bị đứt dây như hình. Thanh lý 300k
> 
> Đính kèm 53121
> 
> 
> + Máy biến áp nạp Acccu 14vac, dây đồng dẹt, nặng 14kg, quấn kỹ
> Thanh lý 900k
> 
> 
> ...


Update 08-5-2018

----------


## ntd1081

Em dư một số đồ, cân thanh lý cho rộng nhà cho bác nào có nhu cầu.
Lh: Dương
Đt: o98 53o 8899 (Zalo)
Đc: 148 đường Ngọc Hồi, Hà Nội.
Giờ hành chính: Đại học Thăng Long, đường Nguyễn Xiển, Hoàng Mai, HN
Stk: 11120138727014 ngân hàng Techcombank Hà Nội. Chủ tk: Nguyen Tien Duong
[/B]


+ ROCKWELL SAMSUNG SERVO DRIVER +  MOTOR  tháo tủ, đỡ từ dây truyền thanh lý. Đủ dây cable, bao test quay đầu.
Bộ 100W, giá 1,2 triệu/ bộ (fixed). 
Đính kèm 44127

+ Cái Step motor Keyence QS-M60 như hình đẹp như mới . Giá 300k

Đính kèm 48114

+ Nguồn 24vdc 150va, biến thế cách ly EU
Giá thanh lý 400k.
Đính kèm 46528
Đính kèm 46529



+ Mitsubishi Q80BD-J71LP21-25 PCI to Optical MELSECNET/H & /10 Interface Board, 
kết nối PC với PLC dòng Qxx qua cáp quang
Hàng tháo máy, còn mới, bao sống. 

Đính kèm 46948
Đính kèm 46949

Thanh lý 300 nghìn.

+ Biến áp cách ly 3 pha - 220v (delta) ra 3 pha 200V + N (star). Công suất 2kVA
Cái này tháo từ máy CNC ra, cấp nguồn servo thì phải. Phù hợp với bác nào có nguồn 3 pha tự ngẫu 380V/ 200 - 220V.
Em có 2 bộ, có vỏ  nguyên bản như hình (Ký hiệu trên vỏ hơi dị, cái này em không lý giải được !), nặng 23,5 kg/ bộ

Giá thanh lý lỗ chổng vó 1tr/ bộ. Lấy cả 02 bộ thì 1.8 triệu.
Đính kèm 46953

+ Cảm biến vùng an toàn Autonics BW20-08, thanh dài 20cm, xem hình đính kèm. Giá 400 nghìn/ bộ (2 thanh)
Đính kèm 48307


Cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin!

up lại ngày 8-5-2018

----------


## ntd1081

> *Em dư một số đồ, cân thanh lý cho rộng nhà cho bác nào có nhu cầu.
> Lh: Dương
> Đt: o98 53o 8899 (Zalo)
> Đc: 148 đường Ngọc Hồi, Hà Nội.
> Giờ hành chính: Đại học Thăng Long, đường Nguyễn Xiển, Hoàng Mai, HN
> Stk: 11120138727014 ngân hàng Techcombank Hà Nội. Chủ tk: Nguyen Tien Duong
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Up lại tin 08-5-2018

----------


## ntd1081

ntd1081;141171]Đính kèm 56173

Cảm biến áp suất khí nén 100 nghìn vnd/chiếc

----------


## pvkhai

Cảm biến áp suất: dải đo bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## ntd1081

> Cảm biến áp suất: dải đo bao nhiêu vậy bác?


ZSE30A-01-N
0 to -101kPa

----------


## pvkhai

Thanks bác chủ.

----------


## HẢI

> ZSE30A-01-N
> 0 to -101kPa


có loại -100.0 ~ 100.0 kPa ko anh ?

----------

